# Celula Peltier como Deshumidificador



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hola, estoy pensando en construirme un deshumidificador utilizando una célula Peltier.
Esta seria la idea:

Perdonen mi dibujo.................

Creo que podria funcionar ya que existen pequeños deshumidificadors que usan el efecto Peltier:
http://www.climacity.com/2006/producto.php?mod=financiado&cod=42070

Ademas seria económico porque en Ebay hay células Peltier a 7€ (gastos de envió incluido) 
http://www.ebay.es/itm/Refrigerador-Modulo-Celula-Elemento-Peltier-TEC1-12706-/230743650823?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item35b964b207#ht_2028wt_1185
Que opináis de mi idea.
Alguien me ayuda en el diseño..............


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 10, 2012)

No se si es verdad lo que te dicen en la propaganda del deshumidificador. Aquí en Argentina lo llamamos "mula". Porque según la foto parece muy pequeño. Para la célula que viste en e-bay necesitás un transformador grande de unos 80w. Y el disipador tendrá que ser enorme, como de 15 x 10 cm y con aletas grandes. A menos que uses un soplador o ventilador acoplado, entonces el disipador puede ser de unos 10 x 10 u 8 x 8. El trafo hacelo de 12 v x 8 A como mínimo. Y los rectificadores idem. Con su disipación. Te conviene usar un puente rectificador. Y un electrolítico de unos 10.000 uF.
Esas celdas calientan muchísimo para producir frio que condense la humedad. Además tendrías que poner otro ventilador para remover el aire de la habitación y la humedad depositada en el peltier.. El rendimiento es bajísimo y se usan generalmente para usos especiales.
Yo las uso pero para aparatos científicos, donde el consumo y tamaño no importan tanto.
Suerte con el proyecto.
Si tenés una fuente potente para probar es fácil comprobarlo. Pero ojo, no la conectes sin disipador porque se destruyen.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 10, 2012)

Valla hombre lo tullo no animar................. jajajajaja
Gracias por tu opinión.
Decirte que si , que tenia pensado colocarle un disipador en el lado donde sale la calor, y otro en la parte fria y que si dispongo de una F.A. que podría con ella.

Ademas yo no quiero congelar la humedad sino que se condense eso quiere decir que no tendría que poner la célula a su máxima potencia.
La duda es si se podrá conseguir que condense la humedad sin llegar a congelarla.

Buscando por Internet he encontrado estas fotos de uno que empezó a hacer pruebas con células Peltier y ha conseguido lo que yo quiero hacer:

Conseguir condensación sin llevar la célula a si máximo consumo:


Con disipadores:


Con ventilador:


3.3A y 9ºC

 
Condensacion


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 11, 2012)

Yo te dije lo máximo. Pero para achicar siempre hay tiempo. Si tuvieras una fuente variable podrías llegar al punto que quieres. En un instrumento en que uso peltier mantengo la temperatura a 20 grados estable y no condensa humedad. Habría que ir bajando la temperatura para ir probando.
Puede andar el proyecto pero tenes que armarlo y probar. Si tenés una fuente de 12 v macha podés ponerle antes un variac electrónico que ahi si funciona porque el peltier funciona como una resistencia pura. Así podrás bajar el consumo hasta lograr lo que querés. Esas pruebas te llevarán a conocer el funcionamiento de esas celdas y todo conocimiento es valioso. No te desanimes por lo que te digo sino que lo hago para que sepas con lo que te vas a encontrar.
Quizás alternando ciclos de congelamiento y descongelamiento se pueda lograr pues congelan bien y de inmediato. Y si cortas la alimentación descongela de inmediato por el calor que tiene detrás soltando agua.
Te deseo mucha suerte.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 12, 2012)

aquileslor, decirte que si que tengo una F.A. variable entre 1.2 a 30V CC la cual la he llegado a poner hasta a 5A ,ahora solo me queda conseguir una célula de estas, creo que la de Ebay estaría bien para ir probando.
Oye que lo de no dar ánimos era una broma, no hagas caso.

Buena idea esa de congelar - descongelar, todo es cuestión de ir probando, incluso si funcionase esa idea se podría hacer una plaquita con algún 555 en modo biestable por ej. y ademas con eso creo que podre ahorrar energía ya que no estará todo el tiempo consumiendo.
Muchas gracias por tus opiniones.
Haber si consigo la célula y pruebo haber que tal.


----------



## trosdepep (Mar 14, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:
			
		

> Hola compañero forero, he visto en uno de tus mensajes que compraste unos Mosfet en Utsource.
> 
> Y me gustaría que me dieras tu opinión sobre dicha compra y preguntarte :
> ¿Como me registro alli? o no hace falta
> ...



Pues la verdad es que nunca he llegado a comprar componentes electrónicos por internet. Si que es verdad que me he registrado en algunas webs con la intención de comprar pero al final me hecho para atras ya que los gastos de envío son demasiado caros.
Como soy un simple aficionado a la electrónica, al final, lo que hago ahora es, cuando necesito algún componente, me paso por una tienda de informática y les pido si tienen material de deshecho (placas base, graficas,etc...) y de aquí suelo obtener los componentes, sale bastante más barato jeje.
De todas formas, para mi la mejor web de componentes es Farnell, por lo facil que es buscarlos y lo claro que viene todo (precio, características, etc) el único pero, es que te piden compras superiores a 30€.

Pd:Me he puesto a mirar mis mensajes publicados y ya me acuerdo de lo de utsource. Te metes en su página y en el buscador vas poniendo los componenetes que necesitas, despues pones tu email y si quieres algun comentario (que te digan el precio,etc) y confirmas. Al dia siguiente te contestan. Más no te puedo decir pq al final no les compré.

Saludos





			
				lolo2n3055 dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, ya que no sabia como iba esa tienda y en cima en ingles y del traductor de Google ya se sabe................
> 
> Me a servido de mucha ayuda lo de que tengo que poner el componente y luego el Mail.
> 
> ...



Me alegro de que te haya servido de ayuda. Si tienes cualquier pregunta no dudes en hacerla.
Saludos.

Por cierto, por lo poco que he visto se trata de un circuito bastante comun que podrás conseguir sin dificultades en cualquier tienda de electrónica.


----------



## el_padrino (Sep 21, 2015)

Hola,

Justo andaba buscando información sobre las Peltier, para intentar hacer un deshumidificador y me encuentro este hilo...

Pero tengo mil dudas. Tenía pensado comprar esta: (ver adjunto, no me deja pegar el link)

¿Cómo la veis?

Por lo que veo parece que consumirá bastante corriente. Si la alimentamos a menos... ¿alguna idea de cuánto consume?¿Puede llegar a condensar algo de agua con un consumo razonable?. Me pierdo un poco...

Como disipador para la parte caliente pensaba usar uno de un Pentium 4, que como "apenas" se calentaban... Para la parte fría nada, para que se enfríe más y condense más fácilmente.

Y aprovecho para intentar aportar algo: A veces he comprado en Farnell... y el problema son los gastos de envío (y que algunos componentes te los venden a precio de oro). Por lo demás, muy profesionales.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 21, 2015)

Yo lo intente hace un tiempo, compre una aquí:

http://www.dx.com/p/tec1-12706-semiconductor-thermoelectric-cooler-peltier-white-157283#.VgCOOt_tmko 

La alimente  a 12V de una fuente de PC, consumía 4 Amperios, le puse un disipador de los usados en las Chipset en la parte fría y un disipador de de los usados en los micros de las PC en la parte caliente mas ventiladores.

Resultado, se conjelaba lo condensado, mucho ruido por los ventiladores y gran consumo 4A.

Posible solución regular la corriente, pero para lo poco que condensaba, el ruido y el consumo no me merecía la pena.

Si quieres proseguir donde yo lo deje, ánimos y estaré atento a tus resultados.

Un saludo y suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## palurdo (Sep 22, 2015)

Yo compré un pack de 10 por 15€ en aliexpress y me han salido bastante bien aunque yo las tengo para aprovechar el efecto seebeck (aunque si compras 1 las tienes por 1,56€).

http://es.aliexpress.com/store/prod...est=201526_5,201527_3_71_72_73_74_75,201409_2


http://es.aliexpress.com/store/prod...est=201526_5,201527_3_71_72_73_74_75,201409_2


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 22, 2015)

quizas podrias jugar con un boost mas algun pwm para tratar de bajar consumo, pero no se que tan eficiente seria....


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 22, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> quizas podrias jugar con un boost mas algun pwm para tratar de bajar consumo, pero no se que tan eficiente seria....



Eso seria lo suyo, ya que a mi se me congelaba la humedad que condensaba, seria ajustar la intensidad a un punto tal que se condense pero no congele, ademas disminuimos esos 4 Amperios.

Haber si el_padrino se anima y monta algo parecido ahora que esta interesado en el tema.


----------



## jreyes (Sep 22, 2015)

El punto de rocío es función de la humedad relativa y de la presión atmosférica y no es lineal; sin embargo se podría hacer un circuito que responda de acuerdo a la variación de temperatura dentro de un rango que no implique un desperdicio de energía.

Acá hay una tabla que muestra los puntos de rocío a presión atmosférica:







http://ingemecanica.com/tutorialsemanal/tutorialn201.html

Algo se nota...

Ejemplo:
Bien, como se aprecia, para una humedad relativa la diferencia de temperatura va desde 12°C (40-28) hasta los 11°C (20-9), por lo que se podría mantener una diferencia de 13°C y ver si aparece agua congelada. Si esto no ocurre podría suponer un ahorro importante de energía.


Saludos !


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 22, 2015)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Eso seria lo suyo, ya que a mi se me congelaba la humedad que condensaba, seria ajustar la intensidad a un punto tal que se condense pero no congele, ademas disminuimos esos 4 Amperios.
> 
> Haber si el_padrino se anima y monta algo parecido ahora que esta interesado en el tema.



Para bajar esos 4 amp que comente mas arriba? 



Interesante... justo tengo un sensor de temp y humedad relativa


----------



## mariolujan (Ene 30, 2020)

Hola, necesito ayuda.
Mi sistema termoeléctrico condensa, no necesito que lo haga , ésto sucede cuando le conecto ventilador en disipador de frió, mientras tanto no lo hace. genera el frío correctamente y llega a la temperatura deseada. Pero al instalar el ventilador comienza a subir la temperatura, llega a un punto y se estabiliza pero no baja nuevamente a donde debería estar.
Cómo soluciono ésto ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2020)

Es lógico que al ventilar el disipador frío aumente la temperatura , ya que extrae calor de su micro-ambiente . . . podrías dar mas detalles de que estás enfriando , temperatura , dimensiones , aislación del recinto , potencia y modelo de la Peltier , etc , etc

El ventilador en disipador caliente es obligado !


----------



## mariolujan (Ene 30, 2020)

bien, el equipo es una cava de vinos.
temperatura requerida: 13°C
dimensiones: 60x50x40
aislación: pvc y poliuretano
puerta: doble vidrio
peltier: tec 1-1205 70w
disipador calor: 2 fan cooler 12v 0.16a
disipador frio: 1 fan cooler 12v 0.16a


----------



## Scooter (Ene 31, 2020)

Lo que cuentas es lo que tiene que pasar, por ningún lado está la potencia frigorífica ni la resistencia térmica de la envolvente, ni la masa contenida en la nevera, ni nada de nada.
Cuando se hace algo a ojo lo normal es que no funcione y si lo hace hay que ir corriendo a comprar lotería que estás en racha.

Hay que calcular el volumen de aire contenido en el recinto, la masa de las botellas que vas a poner y en que tiempo quieres que alcance la temperatura.
La temperatura externa y su salto térmico
Los coeficientes de transmisión.
De todo eso sale la potencia frigorífica que precisas, multiplicas por el cop del equipo frigorífico y te saldrá la potencia eléctrica, pones un margen por si acaso y ya está.
Si no haces todo eso, ves poniendo paneles peltier hasta que llegues a donde quieres, serán un o 15... A saber.

Si además quieres controlar la humedad, pues diagrama de Molière a ver dónde estás. Tomas la temperatura de bulbo seco y de bulbo húmedo y la presión atmosférica y entras al diagrama y sabrás el agua contenida en el aire y lo que tienes que hacer con eso. La presión normalmente se toma una atmósfera y ya está, salvo que vivas en el altiplano o algo así que si que cambia y mucho.

O copia una vinoteca hecha que más o menos será parecido.


----------



## mariolujan (Ene 31, 2020)

lo que hice fue reemplazar los componentes que traia de fabrica. es una vinoteca que se compro, comenzo a fallar. se cambio peltier por una de su mismo modelo. se cambio placa controladora. se cambiaron fan cooler por mismo modelo que traia. se coloco grasa o pasta termica (en lado frio/calor). en principio funciono bien. luego de su averia (peltier / 1 fan cooler) cambie piezas mencionadas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2020)

mariolujan dijo:


> lo que hice fue reemplazar los componentes que traia de fabrica. es una vinoteca que se compro, comenzo a fallar. se cambio peltier por una de su mismo modelo. se cambio placa controladora. se cambiaron fan cooler por mismo modelo que traia. se coloco grasa o pasta termica (en lado frio/calor). en principio funciono bien. luego de su averia (peltier / 1 fan cooler) cambie piezas mencionadas.


Y ¿ Por que cambiar todo ?, ¿ Todo fallo ?


----------



## mariolujan (Ene 31, 2020)

ja me esta volviendo loco, la verdad debería de funcionar, revise una y otra vez paso por paso, probé con dos placas nuevas, y me sigue generando agua y no llego a la temperatura necesaria, revise burletes en puerta para descartar ingreso de flujo de aire externo, desconecto el ventilador interno y si llego a la temperatura, pero cuando lo pongo a funcionar, me pasa esto y no llego a la temperatura deseada 13°C, la temperatura externa esta controlada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2020)

Si condensa permanentemente es que entra aire nuevo con humedad nueva


----------



## Scooter (Ene 31, 2020)

Ah, pues si es lo mismo debería de ir igual.
Algo no es lo mismo ahí.

Si no llega a la temperatura es que hay menos potencia frigorífica o es que hay más pérdidas.

Si condensa y antes no, es que la temperatura en la peltier es más baja que antes...

Así a bulto votaría porque el ventilador interior tira menos aire que antes o está puesto al revés o algo así.

Algo que afecta a la condensación es la velocidad del aire, cuanto más baja más condensa.

Cuánta menos velocidad del aire más frío en la placa pero menos en el aire. Así que la temperatura del aire es alta, la cámara no llega pero la de la placa peltier es.baja y condensa.

O el radiador no hace buen contacto con la placa peltier y condensa por detrás porque la placa se enfría de más pero el radiador de menos


... Y si no es eso, será otra cosa.


----------

